# Potential liveries beware



## TB1997 (15 November 2020)

I just wanted to make a post warning any potential liveries looking into Mawkin farm in the Bury area
 I have just left after a year and would like to post my experience.
I moved on last year and within a couple of weeks problems began. The water was contaminated, leading to the death of one horse and the near death of another. At first we suspected acorn poisoning and whilst this still may have been a factor, after the water was tested this revealed that the spring fed water was contaminated with a multitude of harmful bacteria and chemicals, clostridium, e coli, and arsenic to name but a few. Much of this was probably connected to the muckheap being above the water pump house, a muck heap containing not only horse manure, but also human feces from the yard 'manager' who lives in a caravan on site, and dead rats that had succumbed to poisoning. Credit where it is due, we were attatched to mains water rather than the spring and the acorn trees were fenced off, so I stayed.
However more problems began to appear. The yard manager could not speak to anyone in a constructive, acceptable way, instead resorting to being extremely aggressive and bullying, in one case waving a knife in a liveries face. His own animals were neglected, his horse had to be cut out of its rug as it had been left on so long, he was well overdue a farrier visit and he lived in a tiny stable and pen set up made to stand in his own excrement and that of the dog he shared the space with. The same dog that he was trying to 'treat' with bute and died. The RSPCA was powerless as he was fed watered and had shelter. Any concerns for horse safety were rudely dismissed. The priority was simply to fill as many stables as possible and the grazing could not cope. I was promised 24/7 turnout upon my arrival but soon saw this was not doable as there was nothing for the horses to eat. We were promised many things, extra fields, a cross country course, and an arena all of which have never surfaced and are apparently stated as a ploy to get people to come on. This autumn I requested the oak trees to be fenced off and offered to pay costs, and I was rudely turned away being told if I didn't like it my horse would just have to stay in.
A visibly ill horse was allowed on and straight into the field and an older horse then became ill with a virus that he never seemed to get over and he also sadly later died.
One livery lasted just six days before fleeing as she feared for her horses safety. I have also come to the conclusion and left. I have been told by others that under previous ownership the yard was beautifully maintained and sought after. The current yard owner has been notified of the problems and is still yet to act despite most of the yard now being empty. So please, consider this warning, the yard is empty for a reason.


----------



## DressageCob (15 November 2020)

I'm surprised you lasted a year there. With the first water issue my horses would have been out of there like a shot.


----------



## Misty's Mum (23 February 2021)

Did you not have a good look around before moving on?  Surely you would have noticed his neglected animals, etc.


----------



## Lady2021 (23 February 2021)

That’s terrible


----------



## TB1997 (27 February 2021)

Misty's Mum said:



			Did you not have a good look around before moving on?  Surely you would have noticed his neglected animals, etc.
		
Click to expand...


They're not in immediate view, seperate from the yard the livery horses are on.


----------



## Nativelover (10 March 2022)

Is this Mawkins farm on the corner on castle hill road???


----------

